# Q: Rome 390 on Burton ICS



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

Quick question. I have two pairs of bindings:
2010 Flux Feedback
2010 Rome 390

and two boards:
2010 Burton Love
2010 Gnu Carbon Credit BTX

this is my dilemma. which bindings should go with which board?

the Flux Feedback is heavier and stiffer than the 390 (which is think is a freestyle binding, much more flexy). i guess common sense would dictate that the 390 go on the Burton Love, which is a park board, and the Feedbacks on the Gnu, which is more of an all-mountain board.

the only reason i hesitate is because of compatibility. I read somewhere on an earlier post that Flux bindings use the same disc as the Burton EST bindings, so i called up Flux (with the generous help of B.Gilly) and they simply asked me for an address and sent the mounting gear / discs to put the Flux's on the Love (it's still on the way). also, while riding my 390's on the Gnu, my legs tend to get a hell of a lot more worked out and tired because of the flex.

i have no idea how to get my 390's onto the Love, even though I think it'd be a better fit than the Feedbacks. if anyone here knows how to do it, or knows if Rome provides a disc that allows for ICS compatibility, then any advice would be greatly appreciated.

[if you guys are wondering why I'm in this retarded situation and "why didn't you just pick up compatible gear?", it's because I just recently won the Burton Love in a contest, so it was free ]

Thanks guys.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

nobody?  even the obligatory "stop complaining noob" would be nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fostpaint (Mar 16, 2008)

I've talked to Rome about an ICS disc. They don't have anything to make their bindings compatible with ICS.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

cool thanks for that info. that just made the scenario a lot clearer for me


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

if you have the ics board why not sell the 390s and pick up a set of ics binders with the actual mounting points for the ics. i heard the "convrter disks" give shitty feel and performance overall


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

oh ya and zeal goggles rock


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

well, mainly it's the hassle. i got really good deals on the 390's and the Feedbacks, and I really like they way they both perform. the Burton board was a bit of a surprise, so I wasn't expecting the ICS problem.

i've already spent 4 weeks in downtime with having to buy bindings from an online site, return them (the Flows) for the 390's, waited another week for them to arrive, and so on and so forth. i think trying to sell used bindings with these crazy sales going to be a bitch, and i'll just be out more money.

i'm gonna have to just go with putting the Flux bindings on the ICS, since they're Burton disc compatible, even though I think ideally the 390's would be a better fit.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

The_Guchi said:


> oh ya and zeal goggles rock


yah, they do  someone on these forums notified me that they have Zeal SPX Links at overstock.com for only 45 bucks! they're not as nice as the SPPX, but still, at that cheap it's a steal


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

If you go with a burton ics - your pretty much stuck with a EST binding (you dont have to but it defeats the purpose of ICS/EST.

With that being said - it is a pretty cool system and setup/tweeking is easy. I run the Burton Cartels EST'S which are not a bad binding (decent) but I prefer my Ride NRC's. But my 09 Custom and 09 Cartels are a sweet setup and I have fallen in love with it despite doing my best not to. 

Give the Burton ICS/EST system a try - you might just like it (despite it coming from Burton).


----------

